# how would this work out??



## 85cannabliss (Sep 3, 2007)

i have an idea for a small grow under my stairs, and wanted an opinion on the idea. ill use envirolite, and 4 inch fan and filter. would the filter fit in either of these spaces??

the tallest side is 4 foot
the smalest is 18 inches &
and an area of 4 square feet.

so what do you think? i only want 4 plants so i dont think im gonna need a HPS for this small space, ill just cover everything with mylar  

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## smokin' wit snoop (Sep 3, 2007)

well idk man i know u can do vegitative under there but buding out a plant with 4 foot space take 1 foot off for the pot then take another 1 foot off for the lights so your left with 2 foot thats not alot of room man to bud a mature plant


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 4, 2007)

yeah im gonna do a ScrOG, and top them after 2 or 3 nodes to, and if it gets too much lst coudnt do any harm also. my main concern for this is where to put my fan and filter. 
id like to ask if some 1 could measure the length and (max) width of a 4" RVK fan and filter, then i could measuere what would be best for me.
ive seen micro grows done with envirolites using less than 2' height and they still got over an oz dry weight per plant, thats all im looking for. so any advice would be great.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 9, 2007)

well ive put a little more thought into this and andf came up with using a freezer similar to this one. how many PC fans would i need to have addaquite ventilation in there?


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Dunno, but you should get one like this... it look's like the ****...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 9, 2007)

sweet where do i get those?? im ijn the uk tho :s


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

I could totally look for you... would you be able to order of internet?


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

If you can, I think this is something like what youre looking for...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Targus-Silver-PC-Laptop-Computer-Chill-Cooling-Fan-Mat_W0QQitemZ290156973765QQihZ019QQcategoryZ16085QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Here's this one too

http://cgi.ebay.com/PC-COOLING-FAN-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


They're both fairly cheap, but I think the last one is more suitable for you... Doesn't look sweet like that other black one, but w/e it's good.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 9, 2007)

cheers tonic ill be able to get 1 from a local electrical repairs store tho wont i??


----------



## toniC (Sep 9, 2007)

Ya know I honestly couldn't tell you... it's worth a try though.


This electrical store, does it sell all types of electrical equipment?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 10, 2007)

got it. i have the whole power box off a computer and ive stripped out everything but the fan. ive wired the fan to an old drill charger. and the box should fit some sort of filter inside. im going tomorrow for a carbon scrubber (for a cooker hood), and the light fittings and bulbs  ill keep you all updated.

85C


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey 85C,
LOL, this is great.  I have wanted to try this for years! I can't wait to see how it goes. I always figured all the aspects of the box were covered. Its stealth, insulated, light tight and its designed to have power running to it. Good luck, Ill be watchin this one.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

well here you go me and my grow bud got totally stoned last night and decided, "right, tomoro we do it". so heres the pics of the finished product. ill put a new thread up for the build process, but this will do for now.


----------



## ben10 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey man great set up dude it looks so simple i dont no why we all dont do this sort grow box. i bet u dope bud must be happy wat sort of plants u gona grow dude the only thing to worry me is the heat dude as the white plastic will get hot how many fans u guys gona use me id say 2 shoud do it u gona put in bud say after 4 weeks for the size u got to grow and one last thing wat strane was the plant at the back man i aint never seen out like it dude anyway good luck for u and u dope bud peace.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks ben, we only have 1 fan in there now but you're right, we do need more. the temps are reaching 30C now, but we going out to get another fan tomoro. and yeah 4 weeks is when the lights change.
strains;;
1 x mystery seed found in a drawer (in now)
2 x afghani #1
2 x early misty &
2 x 3 way (ill get the strains again)

oh and that is a fly trap plant in the back there, not ganja lol its only in there for a week or so to give us something to look at lol


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

:holysheep:  in a drawer? LOL


 Also, I just noticed that like almost everyone(everyone growing) bought the same bulbs.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah they supposed to do the job, not perfect but they do an ok job. and i can add more iff needed later on


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Cool man, sounds like you have an awesome grow starting up.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks man, i hope it all goes to plan this time round. uncountable disasters last time round, but this is gonna be different, i can feel it.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Disasters kinda like that guy who buried six of his plants? :fid:


----------



## ben10 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey man good idear a fly plant cool how u grow that dude its a bit diffrent we now have a new room ladys and gents FLYTRAP PASSION.COM lol maybe u cud put 1 more fan on the back of other fan without cuttin in. i bet cuz this is u first grow u and u stone bud set up and just got high watchin the grass grow im a right dude


----------

